# How to disable 'Found New Hardware Device" message



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi all,

Everytime I log into Windows I get this message. This is due to the fact that I have a PCI Device and an Ethernet Controller that have "!" next to them under the Device Manager. I cannot install these properly as I do not know what these components are and don't have the relevant drivers for them.

I am using Windows XP with SP2. I was wondering if I could disable this hardware detection upon statup. Is this is as simple as going into Device Manager and right clicking on the component and then select 'Disable' ?

Cheers,

Stanley


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,



> _Is this is as simple as going into Device Manager and right clicking on the component and then select 'Disable' ?_


Yes, it's that easy :smile:.

If you want help to find the drivers for the PCI device and the Ethernet controller: 
Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------

